# قاموس نوكيا الأقوى والأضخم Nokia Dictionary لكل أجهزة Nokia



## الآنسة هيفاء (30 أبريل 2011)

قاموس نوكيا الأقوى والأضخم لكل أجهزة Nokia
Nokia Dictionary

القاموس المترجم المعتمد من شركة نوكيا


















القاموس رائع وضخم وقوي 
يستطيع الترجمة من وإلى العربية 
والكثير الكثير من اللغات الأخرى وناطق بالعربي والإنجليزي
.
.





*تحميل البرنامج من هنا*




إسم البرنامج : Nokia Dictionary
نسخة البرنامج : v1.1.0 
 صيغة البرنامج : JAR - JAD 
حجم البرنامج : 1mo 
الأجهزة المتوافقة : جوالآت [ Nokia ] بالخصوص .!

.
 .




​


----------

